# 1st Degree Black Belt Testing



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 13, 2003)

What do you think are the most important factors when testing for 1st Degree Black Belt?


----------



## kkbb (Nov 13, 2003)

The preparation.... is the key factor...  have you been getting ready...no just for a month or two... how about a year... 
Are you preparing for a "bad day"?... in other words if you prepare to have a "bad day" at your test.. chances are you will be ample prepared.:asian:


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 13, 2003)

To me, a Black Belt test confirms your proficiency of the Basics.

You can execute all basics properly and without hesitation.
You can run the techniques to demonstrate your understanding.
You can run the Forms fluidly and with power.

I would work on these aspects, but each school is different.


----------



## Blindside (Nov 13, 2003)

Know your Basics. 'Nuff said.

Be mentally ready and educated.

Be ready for questions about the history of the art and its relationship to other martial arts, and be ready to answer questions on your personal approach to and view of martial arts.  Be ready to back up your answers with decent reasoning.  "Because so-and-so said so" doesn't cut it anymore.

Know all of the techs and forms, be able to break down the individual strikes, targets, stances, and purpose.  Be able to perform said forms and techs with power and purpose.  Plan on demonstrating all techs and forms at full intensity.

Be in shape.

Be ready for about 15-20 minutes of HARD sparring against the blackbelts on the panel.

Lamont


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 13, 2003)

Key factor is Knowledge.
Proficiency.
Control.
A certain amount of stamina.
Able to execute all techniques, know a fair amount of each tech. plus the attacks. 
Be able to add lib when need when a technique doesn't go perfectly. 
Plus a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## satans.barber (Nov 14, 2003)

Not being sick like last time....  

Ian.


----------



## MJS (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Goldendragon7 _
> *What do you think are the most important factors when testing for 1st Degree Black Belt?
> *



IMO, its being in shape.   This is usually the most physical one of them all.  Of course, making sure that you know the material is also a big part.

Mike


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 15, 2003)

I think the metal part for any test can be a very big factor.  I just tested today, due to some personal issues my mind was a millon miles away at times during the test.  

When it comes to kenpo, i feel i can turn it on in a moments notice and this helped pull me through the test.   I  also think that muscle memory, preparation, were key factors today.  My form 1 blew chunks. 


Salute

JD


----------



## Brother John (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *I think the metal part for any test can be a very big factor.
> 
> My form 1 blew chunks.
> *



These two lines are very closely related... cause and effect. 
Your form one, while not up to it's usual high quality, was just _FINE_ , trust me. 

I'd have to say: 
#1: Mental preparation.
#2: Physical (skill) preparation.
#3: Physical conditioning.

Just my thoughts.
Your Brother
John


----------



## Brother John (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *My form 1 blew chunks.
> JD *



Your self defense techniques were right on the money.

Your Brother
John


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 16, 2003)

[





> These two lines are very closely related... cause and effect.
> Your form one, while not up to it's usual high quality, was just FINE , trust me.
> 
> I'd have to say:
> ...




I like form one and felt rather ill in the way I presented it.  



> Your self defense techniques were right on the money.
> 
> Your Brother
> John



Thank you sir,  I rather liked destructive hammer yesterday!!:rofl: 

When demonstrating destuctive hammer, I was just concentrating on the technique and was not attempting to quite end it so strongly.   I hope we all presented well yesterday.  

Thank you again,

JD


----------



## Brother John (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JD_Nelson _
> *Thank you sir,  I rather liked destructive hammer yesterday!!
> 
> When demonstrating destuctive hammer, I was just concentrating on the technique and was not attempting to quite end it so strongly.  *



Melissa asked what that round shaped bruise in the small of my back was.... she Laughed when she found out that it was the door knob. :rofl: 

How'd you like seeing me lifted from the ground from Mr. Carey's kick? It matches the bruise in back.  
Your Brother
John


----------



## JD_Nelson (Nov 16, 2003)

> Melissa asked what that round shaped bruise in the small of my back was.... she Laughed when she found out that it was the door knob.
> 
> How'd you like seeing me lifted from the ground from Mr. Carey's kick? It matches the bruise in back.
> Your Brother
> John



Could be that Atkins is working!?!?!?!     

Salute

JD


----------



## jeffkyle (Nov 17, 2003)

A person should be conditioned physically and mentally. 

They should also physically be able to perform their newest material, and start to "understand" their older material (of course the understanding will vary/change as they progress).  

And of course their knowledge should increase as they progress in time spent working with the material.

Plus your instructor should be aware of your status at the time, and they would probably already know if you are going to pass the test or not.

This all should happen if the person is simply working the material on a consistent basis, ie TRAINING.  

Some progress faster and some progress slower...but they key for us ALL is to PROGRESS!  :asian:


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *Melissa asked what that round shaped bruise in the small of my back was.... she Laughed when she found out that it was the door knob. :rofl:
> 
> How'd you like seeing me lifted from the ground from Mr. Carey's kick? It matches the bruise in back.
> ...


 Does the Kick mean you were promoted? If so congratulations!


----------



## phoenix (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Brother John _
> *How'd you like seeing me lifted from the ground from Mr. Carey's kick?
> *




HAH...wait until you get a real promotional kick at Brown level...that was just the 'being officially accepted as a student' kick...(makes evil sounding laugh while rubbing hands together in anticipation)...

Sean


----------



## phoenix (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phoenix _
> *HAH...wait until you get a real promotional kick at Brown level...that was just the 'being officially accepted as a student' kick...(makes evil sounding laugh while rubbing hands together in anticipation)...
> 
> Sean *



Awww, man...I know its been a while since I've been on here...but it appears I've been demoted...used to be an Orange Belt...ah well, onto meaningless replies to move up in rank ;-)

Sean


----------



## phoenix (Nov 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by phoenix _
> *Awww, man...I know its been a while since I've been on here...but it appears I've been demoted...used to be an Orange Belt...ah well, onto meaningless replies to move up in rank ;-)
> 
> Sean *



Wow, see, that was quick...two quick posts, and I'm a yellow...at this rate, I ought be grandmaster of the board by next week!!! lol...

Sean


----------



## vincefuess (Dec 1, 2003)

In both knees.  Domo arigato doctor-san.  Form 4 is a real killer on these blown out "fatboy jumped around too much" knees.


----------

